# a PM supposedly from someone who can 'cure' my infertility



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hmmm, not sure where to put this one but it certainly didn't help with my coping with infertility.

I received a personal message from someone out of the blue saying that they had been reading my posts and had a cure for my infertility using the most up to date methods. 

That was it, no web link or phone number, completely out of the blue and from someone who hasn't made any posts themselves.    

You know what it's like when you have hit absolute rock bottom and have no options left but to accept that you have to move on....a little part of me so wants to believe it.  It would be a miracle.

I reported it though, miracles don't happen to me, and after hearing that someone else might have been targeted too I thought that I would let you all know.  Just in case you receive it too.

It's heartbreaking that there is someone out there who would do such a mean thing.  As if this wasn't hard enough


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh hunny, what an    -  

I'm sure they will be swiftly removed from the site, but it doesn't stop it hurting I know


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Molly   sorry you got this message. You've been through so much & things like this just don't help. Glad you've reported it & hopefully Admin will delete (would that they could do more !) this cruel person. 
xx


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

Molly, this is dreadful, I hope the admins delete them quickly xxxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

It's sick that there are people out there deliberately preying on those suffering by pushing "snake oil", but to be targeted personally is really disturbing.

Well done for bringing attention to it Molly, I hope they read this and feel ashamed.

B xxx


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

How awful :-( glad you reported it.  Hope you are ok. Xx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you lovely ladies.  These things always hit you when you are least able to manage them don't they.  Any other scam and I wouldn't give it another thought.  As it is, I'm still thinking little fairy godmother silliness.

Stupid Disney for planting notions of fairy godmothers    I'm still convinced that I am indeed Cinderella though (minus the nasty step mother slander seeing as I am one and my lovely steppies tell me that I'm a wonderful  )

 right back at you all xxx


----------

